# Poland’s WWI veteran Stanislaw passes away



## v2 (Feb 21, 2008)

On January 12th, Stanislaw Wycech, of Warsaw, died aged 105. He was born on June 27th, 1902 in Congress Poland and enlisted for service at the age of 15 with Pilsudski's Polish Military Organization in 1917. He also fought in the Polish-Soviet War and in the Warsaw Uprising during World War II. He was the last Polish veteran to have served during World War I itself. 

more: Oman Tribune - the edge of knowledge


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Feb 21, 2008)

R.I.P. 

an era passes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## joy17782 (Feb 22, 2008)

my hat is off for this brave veteran ,


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## mkloby (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 23, 2008)




----------

